#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Grand Theft Auto V

## Assassin

Los Santos: a vast metropolis and embraced by the sun, full of gurus, stars and celebrities who are dissipating, once the envy of the western world, who are now struggling to stay afloat in a period of economic uncertainty and television of economic reality.In the midst of confusion, three very different criminals are shooting their own chances of survival and success: Franklin, a street hustler in search of real opportunities and serious money; Michael, a former prisoner professional whose retirement is much less optimistic than she expected; and Trevor, a violent lunatic driven by the possibility of a high economic level and the next big score. When you run out of options, the crew risks everything in a series of daring and dangerous flights that could prepare them for life.They return all the classic features of the innovative series, including the incredible attention to detail and the dark and funny version of Grand Theft Auto of modern culture, with a new and ambitious approach to open global multiplayer.

*Grand Theft Auto V :Trailer*

----------

